# Is this soap okay?



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

I use the Walmart recipe. The first batch came out perfect. I didn't use fragrance on the first, but I used Dragons's Blood fragrance in this one. I didn't use any colors or dyes of any kind. 

These are two little cubes of the Dragon's Blood soap. 

It smells divine! I couldn't wait to use it so tried it out yesterday. It had a nice lather and felt so good on my skin.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

What do think would be wrong with it?


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

The streaks of the lighter color. That didn't happen in the first batch so I don't know if it indicates anything is wrong. I have looked here and on The Dish and can't find if this is something to worry about. Of course I"m not that worried or wouldn't be using it but wanted to check with the experts. 

Since no one looked at the picture and said, "OMG throw it out now before your hair falls out!" it must not have gone horribly wrong. :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's fine. You can put your soap on your tongue and tell quickly if it's safe, zap is bad  I bet you didn't get to the bottom of the container in mixing in your fragrance. Dragon's Blood has a lot of vanilla and dark spices in it that if you don't have it mixed in when you pour your soap, it can leave drag marks through the soap....like a swirl. It should cure pretty dark....lighter if it's a wellington style Dragon's Blood that is more powdery smelling...in fact a deep inhalation if that style of Dragon's Blood makes me cough 

Good for you for making an unscented batch first. Because now you know how easy the recipe is, everything else you add is now going to effect it slightly in one way or another! Enjoy your soaping! Vicki


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, Vicki. That was probably it, I didn't mix it well enough. I read you get the fragrance in then into your mold as quickly as possible. I took that to heart! I like the look of it, though. 

Next I'm making Orange Clove! I'm really excited to try that one!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You rush in the beginning because you don't know how the scent is going to react with your soap. Most get way to far into trace before adding scent so it doesn't give you much time to play. The more batches you do the more relaxed you will be. Take tons of notes on each batch and each scent (how much did you put in, what color does it get etc...) because you really won't remember later on. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki is absolutely right, write down everything. You'll be shocked how many times you'll go back over your notes and you'll be glad you wrote down the little things. Happy soaping!


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

You guys are awesome! Thanks. I will take notes. Good advice. I never thought of that. 

I'm hoping to do the Orange Clove tomorrow! Who knew soaping could be so much fun? 

Oh, Vicki, I did figure out the signature thing. LOL


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Is orange clove and eo or an fo? I can't speak for fo's, but if the clove is an eo it is going to accelerate like crazy. Thought I'd warn you.

Happy soaping!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> You can put your soap on your tongue and tell quickly if it's safe, zap is bad


Huh?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Dragons blood always accelerates for me so you do have to be pretty fast with that one. For scents I know accelerate I add the FO to the pot of oils and blend well before I add the lye mixture, and make sure the temps are about the same...and I don't heat anything but barely melt the coconut oil. Having hot oils will also speed trace and one time I even had it go crazy after I put it in the mold. It vocanoed out all over the place. No more hot oils for me!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Anita,
I didn't get any accelleration at all from the Dragon's Blood that is on pre-sell right now. Hope that will be good news for you.

Danette,
If you touch your tongue to your soap and get zapped (like a battery) it is either because your recipe is lye heavy or not fully saponified.
A good soap/lye calculator is a must. Run every new recipe through it, don't just take for granted that because the recipe is in a book or you find it out on the internet that the ratios are correct (I'm not talking about the Walmart recipe). It's a good habit and will save you alot of grief.


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

2sticks, so far I'm sticking very close to the Walmart recipe. Once I get more experience under my belt, I do plan to try some of the other recipes and absolutely will use the lye calculator. 

I didn't realize I could add the scent to the oils. Interesting! As hot as we are right now, even keeping the oils in the house, the only thing that has to go in the microwave is the lard and only for a minute. Hmmm, maybe not heating it is why it came to a false trace? I think within 2 minutes it was in false trace. I've read enough to know it never comes to trace that fast. I just hoped I would recognize when it hit true trace to put my fragrance in. 

HF Alpines, it is an FO. Thanks for the tip. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You do want to melt your lard all the way when using cold lye/water or lye/milk. Mine is room temp so it will melt the lard just by adding the lye/water to the butters and oils. Then I add room temp milk to the soap after emulsion.

I also don't have any trouble with dragon's blood accelerating. But then I don't bring anything to what most show as trace on videos. Mine is already poured before it goes to pudding and shows trace on the top of the pour. Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

:lol I thought you made the streaks on purpose when I read this yesterday, so I was confused by your question.


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vicki, ok, will melt all the way next time. Of course it's too late now.  I made the Orange Clove just a little while ago. I put both the lard and coconut oil in the microwave but just long enough that I could pour them. The co was mostly melted but the lard was soft but not all the way melted. Didn't want to risk burning it. It's in the oven now and smells so good. 

swgoats, sorry, I wasn't very clear in the first post. I could not do something like that on purpose, I don't think. Maybe one day. I'm always amazed at people posting their very first soaping attempt with fragrance and colors and swirls.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've had false trace before due to oils/fats not being warm enough. Because my bucket is in the sink, I plugged it up, ran some hot water, and the mixture went right back to free-flowing. I've only had this happen twice. Both times, I think it was winter.


----------

